

Conceptual rebrand of Google's 'Squared' education initiative - jackm
http://jackwmorgan.com/squared

======
L_Rahman
It's beautiful but if I didn't already know what the Q logo stood for I'd be
very confused as to what it exactly it refers to.

More specifically, I think the squareness of the Q would tell me that it has
something to do with a square but I wouldn't be able to make the mental leap
from "square" to "squared".

For instance in the posters where you have a person inside the "Q" and say
"He's a 'Q'." it makes me read "He's a square" which isn't a very nice thing
to say about someone.

~~~
jackm
Thanks. The "He's a square" metaphor is intentional. As the initiative is
called 'Squared', students are referred to as 'Squares' \- it's a playful pun
and isn't derogatory, but I completely understand your point.

------
JeroenRansijn
Interesting concept, you've put a lot of work in this! First of all, it is
100x better than the current website/branding, but I have a general remark:
the style is not quite inline with Google's corporate branding.

~~~
jackm
Thanks, Jeroen. You're correct, it doesn't strictly follow the Google brand
guidelines. Like the current identity, I wanted the brand to have hints of
Google's branding, while remaining fairly independent.

------
blackdogie
Very solid work. I love the integration with all the different aspects of
branding, from the name tags to the website. It's a very strong and well
thought out concept. I hope someone at Squared sees it.

------
jaymenon
this was really detailed. very impressed.

~~~
jackm
Thanks Jay, much appreciated.

